# Buy More Ammo Day-Feb. 19, 2007



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It may sound silly at first but it's an excuse to go buy some ammo and stock up.



> Why the third Monday of February? Because that is President's day, and most of America's Presidents were men who appreciated firearms, and who approved of an armed citizenry. For example..


 The rest can be found at http://www.mouseguns.com/bmaday.htm


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Better hurry it up*

Prices are just going crazy everytime I look their higher and not just a few cents it's dollars more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's the day after BUY MORE P99 DAY! :smt112 :smt112 :smt112


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Got about a Grand comin' back from the IRS, guess what Im gonna spend it on? EVERY LAST DOLLAR!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got 3,500 rds of 5.56 (Federal XM193)... 


Now I need about the same amount of .45ACP and I'll be fine... for the time being.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll be on a month-long business trip so I'll be unable to. For my 5.56 needs, I just yank the lever on my Lee. I've got plenty of M885 laying around. Just need to get more H335. Sadly, they don't sell it locally. May have to pay the HAZMAT fees until I can get up North again.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

See you guys at the stores on Monday!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own and I got about 5,000 on hand and enough supplies for about 5,000 more.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I got my fed return yesterday and now I've got 1000 more rounds of 5.56 and 400 more .45 and 300 more 9mm........Bwahahahahahahaha:mrgreen: 
I'm a happy camper:smt033


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I bought a case (20 boxes) of 9mm today. I forgot about Buy More Ammo Day. I'll make sure I get a few more boxes on Monday.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I just ordered 50rds of Winchester Ranger 00 Buckshot for my new 12ga... I'm busting at the seams with 5.56mm at the moment...3,500rds. If there's the possiblity of another weapons ban, all my extra cash is going to mags for my AR and a couple of extra lower receivers.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

js said:


> I've got 3,500 rds of 5.56 (Federal XM193)...
> 
> Now I need about the same amount of .45ACP and I'll be fine... for the time being.


"For the time being" says it all.

I can go through 150 rounds each half hour at the range in 9mm. This is not speed shooting either; I usually take my time. I figure that I would be pretty close to the same rate with a .45 ACP.

3500 rounds would only get me 12 hours at the range :smt022


----------

